# horrible, horrible anxiety :(



## hantom (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello, first of all i'd just like to apologise for just registering and then unloading all my problems, i always feel like it seems people are using the forum when that happens.







However, i'm in a bit of a desperate situation. I'm in second year of uni and my exams start tomorrow, but i feel SO sick today that i can't revise and i'm just terrified i have a bug







I do have IBS-D and it does make me feel sick but it kind of feels like a different type of sick. HOWEVER i have been to the toilet five times already today. I just don't know if it's a bug or IBS, all i keep thinking is what if, what if? My anxiety is worse than ever







I'm just terrified of throwing up, that and the fact my exam is tomorrow. Last night, i ate my dinner far too quickly, and i ate quite a lot of 'snacky' food afterwards and felt really sick because of it. I also was joking and laughing so much with my housemates which also didn't help. I'm wondering if it could be that? Thank you in advance for any replies,Hannah


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Take some imodium. And stop worrying.... study (revise) anyway.. you can do that while lounging on your bed. So you will be resting anyway. Ginger tea (or capsules) works really well at quelling nausea.. so get some of that into you if you are still feeling nausea.Allowing the anxiety to run wild is only going to make you feel worse... so I would stop the "what if" thinking and get yourself thinking about your studies instead. You could actually bring ON an attack by allowing the anxiety to overwhelm you.Tomorrow will be over before you know it... so relax... and prepare for your exams.


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

You'd be throwing up by now if it was food poisoning/stomach flu, and if you don't have a fever, then IBS is likely the cause. The stress of exams causes tons of students to feel like they have the flu, complete with stomach aches, sweaty palms, gas and anxiety. It's normal. The diarrhoea is from your IBS - something we've all had to deal with when stressed, on TOP of all these other stress symptoms.Do everything you have to do to prepare tonight - including picking your clothes for tomorrow, washing your hair, planning your breakfast, etc. Leave only waking up and getting dressed for tomorrow. Don't add any more stress to your body, including even the smallest decisions. Work on autopilot. Take an Imodium and a Gravol before going into your exam, and maybe sit near the edge of the room instead of in the middle. You'll be fine! Most of your anxiety is anticipatory. Once you start writing, the time will fly by.


----------



## hantom (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for your replies. I did get some revision done in the end. My exam is an afternoon one so i'm gonna get a lot of revising in this morning then hopefully go. I think my IBS was so bad just beacuse i was so ridiculously stressed. I do still feel off today, but now that i'm pretty sure it's the IBS i'm not as anxious about it. I just hope the other 5 exams go quickly too







x


----------



## Sharon_L (Sep 28, 2011)

I remember having awful awful anxiety when i had exams. If you can try and have a bath on the morning of your exam. Take some of your notes to read over, it really relaxes you and i found it was beneficial in settling my stomach.


----------



## Ignea (Oct 10, 2011)

My IBS-D usually has a very specific patern... so I can usually tell if I ate something that made sick (not in a IBS way) or if it's just my life....Now... This is what I do when I'm having an IBS-related anxiety attack. Imodium + tea + distraction.I don´t like taking a lot of imodium but sometimes it's necessary for your emotional well being. A camomile or peppermint tea also helps.And try giving yourself half an hour to watch television or read an engaijing book. Then you go back to work.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I once asked a professor if I could take an exam at a separate time, alone, because I was having anxiety attacks. He was really nice about it.


----------

